
How Much MBA Grads Are Paid at Startup Jobs - Mitchhhs
http://chicagoinno.streetwise.co/2017/03/29/heres-the-salary-equity-bonus-mba-grads-make-at-startups/
======
meri_dian
I understand that MBA's can command high salaries, so they're helpful for the
degree holder in that sense, but how useful is the degree beyond just being a
signalling mechanism for potential employers that the candidate is driven?

~~~
Mitchhhs
I would say the majority of the degree is in its signaling effect. In general
I would say thats true of most degrees, its a heuristic that indicates
something about a candidate.

Luckily, in terms of actual skills, some MBA programs are offering more
quantitative classes in big data and product management/application
development which I think is catching the degree up to modern times.

